# Hearses, monsters, Girls OH MY!



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

For those of you local enough to consider attending, Please do, with hearses from 4 states, and Canada , we should be topping 60+ THIS YEAR!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

that is so neat.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Mel Its a great show, family fun for the entire family. It ends in a HUGE HEARSE CARAVAN to the Terrorfied Forest Haunt house.... youve never seen anything like the looks on peoples faces as they see 50+ hearses drive by them!


----------



## Runwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

I am jealous it is so far away!


----------

